# Morgan Guitars



## sitka.bc (Apr 14, 2018)

Hi,

What is the consensus on Morgan guitars compared to L'Arrivee, Martin, and Gibson?

They look like well built guitars with good woods and appointments. Are the tones quite similar to a L'Arrivee? Looking at his Dreadnought models with mahogany b&s and sitka spruce tops.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I've never done a direct, head-to-head comparison, but the few Morgan guitars that I've tried have all been excellent - certainly at least on par with L'Arrivee, which makes them better value than Gibson or Martin (or Taylor) IMHO.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Using headphones listen to a few YouTube demos of both guitars. This won't be exact but it should give you an idea to base whether they are close or not.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

It's been many years, but I was impressed with them way back when. Certainly comparable to any high end factory built guitar.


----------



## Blind Dog (Mar 4, 2016)

+1 quality instruments -- imo they're high-end quality and can hang with Martin, Larrivee & Gibson. I'll always take time to audition _every_ Morgan I can.

There's an OM been languishing on BC kijiji -- but it's about 4 hours (return) farther than medical restrictions/wife allow me to travel.

I grieve.

Bluedog regularly sells them -- so that's a solid indicator for me.

Jmo -- but -- I 'feel' Larrivee sensibilities at play.


----------



## WonderfulRemark (Jun 2, 2013)

Couldn't differentiate the Morgan's to larrivee's...


----------



## sitka.bc (Apr 14, 2018)

Well the Morgan luthier trained under Jean Larrivee, so there's definitely that influence. Just wondering if he makes a super-Larrivee guitar or he has his own signature on the designs.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Morgan ( davids ) guitar have always been of the highest quality and I think he went way beyond what Larrivee was making here in BC I have always enjoyed playing his guitars I especially remember one that I noodled with at Rufus guitars on Alma and always kicked myself for not buying it when I went back it was sold dang. 
John has been a great teacher to many along with his son we have several ( actually a lot ) what I would call high end builders here in the lower mainland we have been very lucky.


----------



## Blind Dog (Mar 4, 2016)

Ship of fools said:


> Morgan ( davids ) guitar have always been of the highest quality and I think he went way beyond what Larrivee was making here in BC


https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Ohttps://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Not to start another 'you been duped' train wreck, but I consider Larrivee to be of the highest quality, and exceptional value. I have compared Morgan & Larrivee side by side and I don't agree Jean's quality lags behind Morgan's. I doubt David Iannone would say Larrivee quality is 'way' behind his own. I think they're both very worthy instruments, and the craftsmanship is exceptional. The woods superb. *I found both were flawless craftsmanship imo.* [Unlike many (much more expensive) guitars that I own currently, and I have owned in the past.] 

If they're good enough for Kelsea Ballirina, Tommy Emmanuel, Willie Watson, Fred Penner, Calum Graham, Poor Boy Jeffries, Antoine Dufour ... ... ... 

... I think I'll manage to survive the poor quality reviews by some of the old guard here. 

I would think Mr. Iannone would distance himself from Larrivee sensibilities if he didn't hold Jean's guitars in high regard. Just _seems_ logical. Looks to me like he may even pay homage to his time apprenticing with Jean. 

I still catch myself looking at my OM-03, and just taking in the simple beauty & flawless craftsmanship. I'm truly impressed. Imo it's Art. 

_*On Healey's life:*_ my OM-03 bear claw is imo a very fine guitar and I feel very lucky to have it. I don't find the quality needs to take a back seat to _any _other manufacturer. Quite the contrary. 

Jmo, def' no expert. 

But imo you have to give this guy's opinion (BC built Larrivee) ...






... a little consideration.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I traded a Martin D-41 for a Morgan rosewood dread, so that tells you where I'm at in this discussion.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm not sure you understood my post Blind Dog most of Larrivee's are of high quality also but I found that they were building mostly for the mid range pricing that doesn't take away the quality just saying that they stopped making higher end guitars which were being built in the US and not here which allowed David to really capture that market here especially in BC.


----------

